
Mastodon makes the internet feel like home again - djsumdog
https://theoutline.com/post/2689/mastodon-makes-the-internet-feel-like-home-again?zd=1&zi=rjumdqkj
======
Cougher
"It’s gotten to the point where my Twitter and Mastodon accounts, side-by-
side, look like they were written by different people."

This is a very interesting point. As much as many of us would like to think
that we'll just be ourselves wherever we are, we will conform somewhat to the
culture of our group to varying degrees. It may be the culture at work or in
hobby groups or social media. I suppose we all may have jumping off points as
well. I left facebook because my peers evolved into parodies of the grumpy old
man, bashing "kids today" and millennials, and toxic political ranting. It
certainly didn't seem like home to me.

------
moretai
So it's the same concept as reddit having subreddits?

~~~
mariusor
If you're looking for a reddit alternative in the fediverse, I can't miss the
opportunity to toot my own horn: I'm working on a federated link aggregator
that you can try at [https://littr.me](https://littr.me).

Currently it's missing exactly the federation component, so people on Mastodon
can't interact with it yet, but it's getting there. :)

~~~
djsumdog
This is neat. There is another one one there called Prismo, but I'm not sure
if it's still being actively developed or how far the author got with it:

[https://gitlab.com/prismosuite/prismo](https://gitlab.com/prismosuite/prismo)

~~~
mariusor
There are multiple ones actually.

On prismo I haven't seen any work being done in a while (more than half a year
according to the repo you linked :D). I think the dev got a bit discouraged
after his instance had a data loss problem. It used to be at
[https://prismo.xyz](https://prismo.xyz) but seems to be down.

One which is pretty active (development wise) is
[https://dev.lemmy.ml](https://dev.lemmy.ml). But they don't have federation
yet either.

